# Sweden encourages prepping and militia, the US should also



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

The only problem is our currant government is the problem. I believe prepping is something every single household should do. The more people prep the less worry we would have if the SHTF and worry about someone coming after our preps. Sweden encourages every single person to prep and to know how to defend it's country.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That looks familiar and it may have been posted before, but don’t let that discourage you. It’s an oldie but a goodie. I may be thinking of an approximate video.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Never happen, regardless of the administration. Too many snowflakes in the US that will rely on the government to come to their aid. It’s been proven time and time again.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Never happen, regardless of the administration. Too many snowflakes in the US that will rely on the government to come to their aid. It’s been proven time and time again.


You see that time and time again. It doesn't matter what the disaster is, the majority are unprepared and their first thought is that fema will help us. They rarely do but that's beside the point.

The commies have done their job, they have taught people to rely on the goobermint for everything.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our government, whether (R) or (D) do not want well armed and trained citizens. So, the militia part is out.
Here in Florida, hurricane central, the state government actually wants prepared citizens.


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

The US Government does encourage people to prep, they just don't make a huge campaign of it. I think it was Homeland Security that released a pamphlet that said everyone should have 10 days of supplies, and preferably 30 days.. or something like that. 

More American's are prepped today than at any other time in recent history. The Covid19 virus, which caused supply shortages, seems to have lit a fire under most folks with the financial ability to buy extra supplies. There was a great deal of panic last year when shelves started emptying. While many folks won't learn anything from that event, many did learn. They might not prep to the point of digging underground bunkers, but I think a lot more folks keep extra supplies on hand now than the period before the virus hit.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Murby said:


> The US Government does encourage people to prep, they just don't make a huge campaign of it. I think it was Homeland Security that released a pamphlet that said everyone should have 10 days of supplies, and preferably 30 days.. or something like that.
> 
> More American's are prepped today than at any other time in recent history. The Covid19 virus, which caused supply shortages, seems to have lit a fire under most folks with the financial ability to buy extra supplies. There was a great deal of panic last year when shelves started emptying. While many folks won't learn anything from that event, many did learn. They might not prep to the point of digging underground bunkers, but I think a lot more folks keep extra supplies on hand now than the period before the virus hit.


Fema has increased that to a month I think, but if you ask anyone 1 our of 40 maybe have 2 weeks worth of food and no supplies. We are way to dependent.


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

Megamom134 said:


> Fema has increased that to a month I think, but if you ask anyone 1 our of 40 maybe have 2 weeks worth of food and no supplies. We are way to dependent.


Ya. 1 of 40 sounds about right. I think it depends on the area.. Us folks in the rural countryside are probably more like 5 or 10 out of 40, while city apartment dwellers are probably more like 1 out of 100 or more. 

Two of my closest friends, one being a hard conservative, the other quite liberal, are both prepped for about 1 year... give or take.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> Fema has increased that to a month I think, but if you ask anyone 1 our of 40 maybe have 2 weeks worth of food and no supplies. We are way to dependent.


A female FEMA representative being interviewed on local TV in South Florida after one of the bad hurricanes in '04 or '05 let the cat out of the bag when she said anyone with over 72 hours of supplies may be REQUIRED to donate to those who have none.
Therefore, it is best to keep knowledge of what you really have to yourself. Certainly do not let neighbors know.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

The government wants people to be completely dependent on them.

Dependency = Compliancy 

Recommending people have a 10 days supply of food is a joke. That's fine if your facing a natural disaster like hurricanes, floods, blizzards, etc.

Unfortunately the prepping going on right now is due to the government and what they are doing to this country. 

How much and what you have stored away varies person to person and place to place. But IMO your supplies should be enough to get you to the point of 100% self sufficiency.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Nick said:


> How much and what you have stored away varies person to person and place to place. But IMO your supplies should be enough to get you to the point of 100% self sufficiency.


Easy enough if you are on a farm or in rural America with plenty of land. Darn near impossible if you live in a subdivision or Urban setting like most of the country. 

That is, unless you classify being well armed as 100% self sufficient.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

jeffh said:


> Easy enough if you are on a farm or in rural America with plenty of land. Darn near impossible if you live in a subdivision or Urban setting like most of the country.
> 
> That is, unless you classify being well armed as 100% self sufficient.



I didn't say that you need to be 100% self sufficient (I'm definitely not). I said you should prep to get to the point that your supplies can last you until you can be 100% self sufficient. 

In a complete SHTF doomsday type scenario where modern civilization as we know it comes to an end you ideally want to have enough food and supplies until you can make it to the point where you could start to hunt/trap and grow your own food. 

If you live in a subdivision or urban setting then you would probably have to relocate at some point which should also be taken into consideration as part of your preps.

Getting as far away from heavily populated areas asap would probably be a good idea.

While I don't live in a city I'm definitely not in an ideal location. I try to make everything I can portable. 

If I had to leave in a hurry I could have most of what I need loaded in my truck in about 20 mins.

This isn't an ideal situation as I would have to leave lots of things behind, but it is possible should it need to be done.

Ideally since I wouldn't have to far to go I'd have time to make a few trips and get everything I need. But I am prepared for both situations. 

Plan for the worst and hope for the best and all that.....


----------



## akgriffin (Mar 5, 2018)

I cant see that being done, cause neither party will want it cause it would make them lose their power they hold over us.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

akgriffin said:


> I cant see that being done, cause neither party will want it cause it would make them lose their power they hold over us.


And therein lays the problem.


----------

